
Xkcd #1412 Ninja Turtles logo generator - Glench
http://glench.com/tmnt/
======
Glench
Edit: link to comic: [http://xkcd.com/1412/](http://xkcd.com/1412/)

Author here. Some fun things to do with this tool:

Extend the syllable pattern in the comic:
[http://glench.com/tmnt/#super_duper_pooper_scooper](http://glench.com/tmnt/#super_duper_pooper_scooper)

Mess with other corporate slogans:
[http://glench.com/tmnt/#I'm_lovin'_it_McDonald's](http://glench.com/tmnt/#I'm_lovin'_it_McDonald's)
[http://glench.com/tmnt/#just_do_it_nike](http://glench.com/tmnt/#just_do_it_nike)

Terrible historic speeches:
[http://glench.com/tmnt/#I_have_a_dream](http://glench.com/tmnt/#I_have_a_dream)
[http://glench.com/tmnt/#four_score_and_seven_years_ago](http://glench.com/tmnt/#four_score_and_seven_years_ago)

~~~
ftww
That's fun to play around with. One thing that could make it better: Use a
text marker (say, the pipe symbol '|') to allow indicating the appropriate
split point for the text. There's many non-four-word examples that don't split
particularly well as it stands.

